# Snoway 25 7'6" on a 1995 wrangler???



## tsidders (Oct 15, 2008)

I am buying a 95 Wrangler to do driveways this winter and I found a Snoway 25 7'6" that I can buy cheap...Question is, can I get this to work on the Jeep and if so, what will I need to do to get it to work? 
Thanks in Advance
Tim


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Well ... you'll need a sub-frame. Man are still available from sno-way if you get your dealer to call. You'll need the nose piece as well. Then the wiring kit if it comes with the lights otherwise the wire should transfer.

NOW the big issue. A 25 is WAY to big for the wrangler. The weight is one issue ...You'll need to really beef up the front end to handle it. A 25 can grab a whole lot more snow than an ST, MT or even 22 series. Does your jeep have a I6 or v8 ? Over sized trans cooler, beefy transmission and plenty of rear ballast????

I think your biting off too much plow.


----------

